# Prewar Mead Ranger (Schwinn Motorbike)



## Coot (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, gang. We wanted to let you know we just posted a Mead Ranger for sale on eBay.

Check it out and holler if you have any questions.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-Mead-Ranger-similar-to-the-Schwinn-Motorbike-/121518567661?


Coot and Julie
Buzz Bomb Bicycles


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, Nice Bike !


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2014)

*1939?*

I thought that fender light was new for 1940.Would like to find an original that year in nice condition.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm curious what the serial number starts with because that light didn't debut until 1940. Nice bike regardless. Chrome springer is cool!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2014)

Bike is a 1940........that is your standard 40' Ranger. Fender light and hanging tank.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;28GLa9T2CtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28GLa9T2CtI[/video]


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 16, 2014)

one of the more insterestin bike iv seen in a loom time


----------

